# 1.4L Motor Blown Twice!



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The 1.4T engine in the Cruze is rated for 91/93 octane, so it's not the octane. I would contact GM about the fact that this motor was supposedly rebuilt by the dealer once already and they missed the cylinder issue.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It's not the octane. Gas is gas...it all gets hot.

Probably more to do with running lean and running the Trifecta tune.

Did you ever data log?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm betting it's the oil on the piston issue... early 2011's had this issue, I think some 2012's were affected as well


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

First failure due to a vacuum leak seems plausable......since you indicate it has not really been right since the 'rebuild' (or whatever rigging they did), a second failure was inevitable.
Clearly indicates the dealers engine man should stick to lawnmowers.

Rob


----------



## springer64 (May 14, 2013)

i assume because of the tune that this was not warranty repair?


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

He is lucky they didn't throw the red flags up when they found a vacuum line off and owner modified air intake.

The CAI most likely had nothing to do with it but with that visual cue and then a aftermarket programmer installed can cause warranty issues. 
Just as the Diesel truck guys, Cummins singles out K&N in a bulletin IIRC.

GM could have sent a warranty rep out and made the call to repair and not replace the engine.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Melted piston screams LEAN


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Diesel Dan said:


> He is lucky they didn't throw the red flags up when they found a vacuum line off and owner modified air intake.
> 
> The CAI most likely had nothing to do with it but with that visual cue and then a aftermarket programmer installed can cause warranty issues.
> Just as the Diesel truck guys, Cummins singles out K&N in a bulletin IIRC.
> ...


Not necessary the tune isn't easy to find and a aftermarket intake can't void the warranty unless they determine it was the cause of the problem and **** near impossible to do.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice first post:th_coolio:


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

= + 3 definitions not forth coming .

GOod luck chuck . Hope things turn around though !


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

I haven't been around here long but I've seen about 3-4 blown motors on here and ALL were tuned. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Suns_PSD said:


> I haven't been around here long but I've seen about 3-4 blown motors on here and ALL were tuned.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Doesn't mean the tune is causing it. Hundreds of us are tuned and have the intermittent speed racer desire, but we've all ensured our tunes have the i's dotted and t's crossed in the programming. If he never took the time to datalog and get the adjustments before running the car rough, the fault is on the OP..

If you're 'melting' pistons at highway cruising, you're either running insanely lean(which I find hard to believe considering Vince continues to alter base tunes from everyones first datalog to make them close to perfect once he hits the 'send' button), or there is something you're leaving out(beating the car instead of highway cruising?).

Just saying.. lol.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Suns_PSD said:


> I haven't been around here long but I've seen about 3-4 blown motors on here and ALL were tuned.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


At least 1 (I believe 2) were untuned and I BELIEVE (thinking back 2 years here) the issue was oil leaking into the cylinder and onto the piston. Search for piston failure and go back a year or so


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

As this thread continues, remember the OP was told to continue to operate the car, even though he indicates a problem was brought to the dealers attention in advance of the second failure.

Rob


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

shawn672 said:


> At least 1 (I believe 2) were untuned and I BELIEVE (thinking back 2 years here) the issue was oil leaking into the cylinder and onto the piston. Search for piston failure and go back a year or so


Yeah, ringlands cracking on the piston. I actually have one on a lift at work right now. Piston #2 had two lands cracked. Putting new pistons and rings in it.

Interesting engine to work on. I was impressed, you can take the cylinder head off without screwing with the timing components. Isn't that cool.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like it wasn't datalogged, and wasn't run on 93 octane from 20,000 miles until the engine blew at 34,000 miles. It might not have been datalogged either. 

Buying a tune is a commitment to running premium gasoline every single tank, and datalogging the car ASAP to make sure the tune is adjusted. 

OP, let us know how you make out.


----------



## GM Master Tech (Nov 11, 2012)

Its hard to say what really goes on here there is not enough info given.Is so called smart octane being relied on to use low octane fuel while running the tune?Sorry but i would not depend on smart octane with a tuned engine. Is the car driven hard tuned than the failure just happens to show up on the highway? Did he go back to the stock tune after the first engine problem? To have that kind of damage scan tool data would not look right on that engine most likely if it was monitored under different driveing condtions.There would have to be a lot of knock retard present i would think with piston damage like that.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Tunes don't cause engine damage like that.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

I can't see the tune causing this. In my SS days, people using HP tuners would comment that Vince runs a rich a/f ratio and it could be leaned out for more power. He did that specifically to avoid lean conditions that could cause what the OP experienced.


----------



## GM Master Tech (Nov 11, 2012)

I am not saying its 100% a tune issue either.I just dont think there is enough info on just what goes on here.And it would need one heck of a vac leak to lean out a cyl like that.The engine would not be running right at all from the get go.


----------



## GM Master Tech (Nov 11, 2012)

I would lean towards a mechanical valve / cam type issue causeing this.Or they did indeeed do a shoe maker job slapping the engine together and something was over looked.But the way GM pays on warranty you never know what could have went on.Maybe the same head was slapped on a new short block.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

If one guy should have blown his engine, it would be me ! :th_coolio:

Every monday, i do hard Lapping on a Racetrack for sessions of 20min, so thats 20min of maxed out performance, im sure that no one does that other then me with a 1.4 Autobox equiped, lol.

Is it running perfectly ? No.

Do i have big problems ? No.

Still in the Tuning / Optimizing phaze...

So if my engine didnt explode, i dont think someone doing street driving should have any troubles, other then just normal mechanical failures unrelated to your usage.


----------



## GM Master Tech (Nov 11, 2012)

Come on your car has to be running perfectly with Vtuner tuning it !!!!!!!!!!!!! Only kidding I know mine is.I have spent a lot of time scanning it under a number of conditions. Anyway glad to hear your working it hard and its holding up just fine.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

GM Master Tech said:


> Come on your car has to be running perfectly with Vtuner tuning it !!!!!!!!!!!!! Only kidding I know mine is.I have spent a lot of time scanning it under a number of conditions. Anyway glad to hear your working it hard and its holding up just fine.


Ya, its running fine 95% of the time, but sometimes, especialy when Lapping hard, i have a bug with my Wastegate solenoid sensor and it shuts down the boost to zero...


----------



## Blackhawk (Jun 23, 2013)

It sounds like the car was running lean. Not saying it was the cause in this instance but a bad tune can easily cause damage like this.


ErikBEggs said:


> Tunes don't cause engine damage like that.


----------



## m1ndz20 (Jul 13, 2013)

my cruze has the 1.4t engine and recently I started experiencing the jutter during acceleration on small hills and between certain rpm ranges (2000-3300) it has 33000 miles and it has a k&n intake and I installed E3 plugs, has ran smooth up until a few hundred miles ago when my car was filled with 87 instead of the 91 octane gas I always use, could my engine also be blown, and should swap out to the stock plugs before taking to the dealer?


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

m1ndz20 said:


> my cruze has the 1.4t engine and recently I started experiencing the jutter during acceleration on small hills and between certain rpm ranges (2000-3300) it has 33000 miles and it has a k&n intake and I installed E3 plugs, has ran smooth up until a few hundred miles ago when my car was filled with 87 instead of the 91 octane gas I always use, could my engine also be blown, and should swap out to the stock plugs before taking to the dealer?


Lol. Put 91+ Octane in it and it won't have to pull timing for knock retard.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'd check the status of those e3 plugs. Seen many cars have issues with those plugs. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## m1ndz20 (Jul 13, 2013)

On my way home last night I got an engine code on the ecm misfire cylinder number 1 twice and service stabilitack came on and then off, I put 91 back in it on my last fill up and it still jutters. I'm gonna pull the plugs and take a look at them tonight


----------



## tyrn (Dec 6, 2014)

*I'm so freakin' glad santa didn't send me the tune for xmas*

I'm on number one at 83k, did NOT get the tune at 60k like Santa promised, or I'd thought it was the tune! see previous response! 12/1.4 eco/auto.

ah ****, ctrl-c/ctrl-v = I'M SO FREAKIN' GLAD SANTA DIDN'T SEND ME THE TUNE FOR XMAS...2012, 1.4 eco auto, 83k, bone stock, didn't start running 91+ fuel continuously until about 35k when I found this page. I had experimented with higher octane and while better performance and mileage, it was not financially beneficial, (fuel saved versus price of fuel). oil change q5k, I ALWAYS bitched about the computer stated mileage (maybe go 400 miles on a tank), anyhow, I am supposed to pick the car up tomorrow with a ... wait for it.... BRAND NEW MOTOR!!!! Here's the story; My Fiance reports "the car's not getting hot", to which I reply... "baby it's cold outside"... no, more like WTF did you do to the car???lol... anyhow, I checked it out, water level fine, oil fine, tranny fluid... lol. (side note, I run I-65 with traffic, 50 miles each way daily so the tranny's due to be flushed at 90k right?) back to story... that Saturday morning, we drove up to Birmingham and she was right, the car was not getting hot (heater), re-checked water reservoir, (no way to actually LOOK into the radiator to see if the thermostat opened and water circulating). Drove the car and light came on, AC shut off due to high engine temp. (Temp gauge below half way mark) again pulled over, no noticeable overheating, water level still there, pulled the dipstick and the motor did not appear terribly hot, the fans were running but... I'm going to skip over dealership ****, set appointment, cancelled, no rental car, coverage, call to gm, bad battery... WTF... so bypassing a lot, I am to have a new motor tomorrow and I am carrying in my battery... save about 3 bones!!!... thoughts?


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

1. Nice 3 year old thread revival. 

2. What are you posting with a rock and a chisel? You've said the exact same thing in both posts. And I don't think the stealership batteries are too bad. I think they wanted $130. And that way they can't blame anything going wrong with your electrical system, on the battery. I have a 6/150, so it matters to me. My car gets no cheap parts. Dealership for oil changes. Just put the OEM tires back on it. Factory OEM battery, and wiper blades. No half assed junk.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

tyrn said:


> I'm on number one at_* 83k*_, did NOT get the tune at 60k like Santa promised, or I'd thought it was the tune! see previous response! 12/1.4 eco/auto.
> 
> ah ****, ctrl-c/ctrl-v = I'M SO FREAKIN' GLAD SANTA DIDN'T SEND ME THE TUNE FOR XMAS..._*2012, 1.4 eco auto, 83k, bone stock,*_ didn't start running 91+ fuel continuously until about 35k when I found this page. I had experimented with higher octane and while better performance and mileage, it was not financially beneficial, (fuel saved versus price of fuel). _*oil change @5k*_, I ALWAYS bitched about the computer stated mileage (maybe go 400 miles on a tank),
> 
> anyhow, I am supposed to pick the car up tomorrow with a ... wait for it.... BRAND NEW MOTOR!!!! _*Here's the story*_; My Fiance reports "the car's not getting hot", to which I reply... "baby it's cold outside"... no, more like WTF did you do to the car???lol... anyhow, I checked it out, water level fine, oil fine, tranny fluid... lol. (side note, I run I-65 with traffic, 50 miles each way daily so the tranny's due to be flushed at 90k right?) back to story... that Saturday morning, we drove up to Birmingham and she was right, the car was not getting hot (heater), re-checked water reservoir, (no way to actually LOOK into the radiator to see if the thermostat opened and water circulating). Drove the car and light came on, AC shut off due to high engine temp. (Temp gauge below half way mark) again pulled over, no noticeable overheating, water level still there, pulled the dipstick and the motor did not appear terribly hot, the fans were running but... _*I'm going to skip over dealership *****_, set appointment, cancelled, no rental car, coverage, call to gm, bad battery... WTF... _*so bypassing a lot*_, I am to have a new motor tomorrow and I am carrying in my battery... save about 3 bones!!!... _*thoughts?*_


Some missing things is my thoughs. 

2012 1.4T 
83K miles on the clock 
5K oil changes 
assumed to be within the Powertrain warranty window with blown engine. 

Were they saying all the issues to include blown engine were from a bad battery? Seems like the 2011-12 batteries were a hit or extreme miss at times going off of online here. Still on my original 2013 one but will bump up to a larger diesel like one when the time comes or next winter. Did you ever get the negative cable swapped out? I had some issues with my cable until it was swapped out but none that would cause an engine to fail.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Just sayin'...wow:eusa_clap:


----------



## a2chris (Jan 13, 2017)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Yeah, ringlands cracking on the piston. I actually have one on a lift at work right now. Piston #2 had two lands cracked. Putting new pistons and rings in it.
> 
> Interesting engine to work on. I was impressed, you can take the cylinder head off without screwing with the timing components. Isn't that cool.


I think I have a cracked piston and will pull the head. Do you have instructions or a link to instructions for how to remove the head without messing with the timing? Does that mean I would not need the camshaft position retainer/lock?

I am looking at the Vauxhall workshop manual and it is not very clear.

Thanks.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

a2chris said:


> I think I have a cracked piston and will pull the head.


Might want to look into a borescope instead. The ones you can plug into your computer's USB port are pretty cheap. Just drop it down the sparkplug hole to have a look.


----------



## a2chris (Jan 13, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> Might want to look into a borescope instead. The ones you can plug into your computer's USB port are pretty cheap. Just drop it down the sparkplug hole to have a look.


Yeah, I did that and everything looks OK but the cylinder nearest the trans has much less compression. I believe it is cylinder 1 since that is the one I am getting a misfire code for.
I was thinking it was either cracked piston or damaged valve. Since the piston issue is a TSB for MY2011, I will go with that. Either way the head will have to come off.
I do still have to try putting some thick oil into the bad cylinder through the spark plug hole to see if it helps. If it does, I will know the problem is piston/ring related.
Thanks.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

a2chris said:


> I think I have a cracked piston and will pull the head. Do you have instructions or a link to instructions for how to remove the head without messing with the timing? Does that mean I would not need the camshaft position retainer/lock?
> 
> I am looking at the Vauxhall workshop manual and it is not very clear.
> 
> Thanks.


PM OnlyTaurus as he mentioned it here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-g...-motor-blown-twice-post206030.html#post206030


----------

